
How we decreased memory usage in GlassWire 1.2 - greenwalls
https://blog.glasswire.com/2016/03/29/how-glasswire-1-2-saves-your-memory-and-resources/
======
greenwalls
If there is any interest I can write more of a detailed technical explanation
in a future Blog post. Let me know if you have any questions.

